# Bike Hod



## Campfire (11 Feb 2011)

I'm thinking of a Bike Hod to do my shopping in rather than panniers, which I always overfill. My local shopping centre is always crammed full of cars and I try to avoid going there in the car unless I want too much to carry on the bike.

I don't want to pay a fortune as I'm not sure how much I'd use it. I'm in Warrington, Cheshire area but maybe it could be sent by courier?


----------



## billflat12 (13 Feb 2011)

I can recommend jeans an t shirt "to do your shopping in ". a trailer would be better to put your shopping in though


----------



## numbnuts (13 Feb 2011)

has it got to be a hod as there are a few trailers on ebay for under a £100


----------



## byegad (13 Feb 2011)

I have one with plastic wheels and a Cordura bag, good for shopping, which is what I used it for on holidays. pm me.


----------

